# Bedroom Window Mod



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hello,

I finally got around to replacing those Venetian Blinds in the bedroom. I would hit them everytime I got up to take the dogs out. I would try so hard to be so quiet, & then bang I would hit them, so ..........
I am pleased to have been able to get this much needed mod done.







I know the curtain needs to be ironed.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Good job! Now that you've practiced, wanna make another? Our TTs are even the same color!! How conveeeeeeenient


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I could that, send over the measurements.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> I could that, send over the measurements.


Gee, thanks, Tami -

The window is about "this" tall and 'this' wide...runs almost all the way across the back....really noisy...

Do you need more than that?


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Looks good Tami!


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Very cool -more style than the functional roller shade!

Map Guy


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks, we'll see this weekend if it is dark enough.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

That's niiiccceee!!!
Great job!

MaeJae


----------



## Ohtrouting (May 27, 2006)

Hey, GREAT idea!







You didn't patented that? I'd like to try that. I noticed the clock. Does it go TIC TOC , or is it quit? I want to buy one but I'm afried if I do that it might start with it's TIC TOC









Ernie


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks No Patent.







Clock quiet like a mouse & only $3.00 at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Tami,

I think we got the same clock, only ours is red.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Nice Job Tami!

We have the same colors too, we only need 2...I'll send you my home address for the mailing


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Nice job Tami!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

RizFam said:


> ..........I know the curtain needs to be ironed.


You iron curtains? Don't they just straight out over time?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

3athlete said:


> Nice Job Tami!
> 
> We have the same colors too, we only need 2...I'll send you my home address for the mailing


Yeah OK Hold your breath.











> countrygirl Posted Yesterday, 10:37 PM
> Nice job Tami!!!


Thanks CG, I just hope it will be dark enough in the mornings?



> Oregon_Camper Posted Yesterday, 10:59 PM
> You iron curtains? Don't they just straight out over time?


Of course O_C ........you don't


----------



## jbwcamp (Jun 24, 2004)

RizFam said:


> Thanks No Patent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need a clock, wake up it's time to get up, tried it's time to go to bed.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

RizFam said:


> > Oregon_Camper Posted Yesterday, 10:59 PM
> > You iron curtains? Don't they just straight out over time?
> 
> 
> Of course O_C ........you don't


Figured it was like my work clothes...they just magically appear in the closet all clean and pressed.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> > Oregon_Camper Posted Yesterday, 10:59 PM
> > You iron curtains? Don't they just straight out over time?
> 
> 
> Of course O_C ........you don't


Figured it was like my work clothes...they just magically appear in the closet all clean and pressed.








[/quote]

AWWW..... you have a good women.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

RizFam said:


> > Oregon_Camper Posted Yesterday, 10:59 PM
> > You iron curtains? Don't they just straight out over time?
> 
> 
> Of course O_C ........you don't


Figured it was like my work clothes...they just magically appear in the closet all clean and pressed.








[/quote]

AWWW..... you have a good women.








[/quote]

No...I have a GREAT women!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> > Oregon_Camper Posted Yesterday, 10:59 PM
> > You iron curtains? Don't they just straight out over time?
> 
> 
> Of course O_C ........you don't


Figured it was like my work clothes...they just magically appear in the closet all clean and pressed.








[/quote]

AWWW..... you have a good women.








[/quote]

No...I have a GREAT women!








[/quote]

Awesome that's wonderful, I stand corrected.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Looks great Tami.

No IRON it is called Downy Wrinkle Releaser. Go buy a bottle put it in the Outback and never look back. I use it all the time on things like that. Plus it smells good too!!!!!!

I just finally got around to making ours for the rear slide. We slept like babies with no blinds. Even the kids were glad not to hear clank clink clank all night!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

> No IRON it is called Downy Wrinkle Releaser. Go buy a bottle put it in the Outback and never look back. I use it all the time on things like that. Plus it smells good too!!!!!!


 1 in the OB, 1 in the Office Desk, 1 in the car, 1 in the DogShow Bag, 1 in.... Yup! Great stuff!!!



> I just finally got around to making ours for the rear slide. We slept like babies with no blinds. Even the kids were glad not to hear clank clink clank all night!!!


 With the weather we have coming this weekend...maybe this will finally get done


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

happycamper said:


> Looks great Tami.
> 
> No IRON it is called Downy Wrinkle Releaser. Go buy a bottle put it in the Outback and never look back. I use it all the time on things like that. Plus it smells good too!!!!!!
> 
> I just finally got around to making ours for the rear slide. We slept like babies with no blinds. Even the kids were glad not to hear clank clink clank all night!!!


Thanks Steph appreciate the tip, do you spray it on? Did you take photos of your new window treatments?







I'd love to see what you've done.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Tami

Looks Good - Can you make me some?

Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> Tami
> 
> Looks Good - Can you make me some?
> 
> Thor


Stand in line, baby!
















< How come the cute ones always think they can just cut in line? >


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Yanno, this could work out to my benefit,







Wolfie, Clare & now Thor..... hmmm ........$$$


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Yanno, this could work out to my benefit,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geeeez...yanno...it always comes down to "What's in it for me?" with some people, doesn't it?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Yanno, this could work out to my benefit,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geeeez...yanno...it always comes down to "What's in it for me?" with some people, doesn't it?















[/quote]


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Yanno, this could work out to my benefit,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geeeez...yanno...it always comes down to "What's in it for me?" with some people, doesn't it?















[/quote]


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Looks great Tami.
> 
> No IRON it is called Downy Wrinkle Releaser. Go buy a bottle put it in the Outback and never look back. I use it all the time on things like that. Plus it smells good too!!!!!!
> 
> I just finally got around to making ours for the rear slide. We slept like babies with no blinds. Even the kids were glad not to hear clank clink clank all night!!!


Thanks Steph appreciate the tip, do you spray it on? Did you take photos of your new window treatments?







I'd love to see what you've done.








[/quote]

Tami

Alas no photos 'cause we have not gone digital yet. Perhaps DH will snap some with the work camera and I can post.

Yes, you spray on the wrinkle releaser and then smooth the fabirc with your hands and let dry. I just saw travel size bottles at our Walmart yesterday. Jim has to wear 100% cotton at work so I have become the queen of wrinkle realeaser!!!!! I hate to iron!!!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I just made a covering for our bedroom door to match the curtain, now I will make two more for the ceiling vents in the bedroom & bathroom.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Why put a shade on the door? Ours is sorta fogged, so nobody can see in.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Why put a shade on the door? Ours is sorta fogged, so nobody can see in.


To keep the sun from shining through in the morning, & waking me up to early.











> jbwcamp
> You need a clock, wake up it's time to get up, tried it's time to go to bed.


I wish it was that easy. Glad to hear that you don't need one.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

RizFam said:


> Why put a shade on the door? Ours is sorta fogged, so nobody can see in.


To keep the sun from shining through in the morning, & waking me up to early.









[/quote]

That clears things up....I just pull the sleeping bag over my head.


----------

